# Retrieving the dummy



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Scooby has suddenly fell out with his dummy, he ALWAYS chased it sometimes brought it back and other times ran off with it to play, but now he's decided that if he does chase it (which isn't always) he won't even pick it up ???!!!!!!! He's got his Gun Dog Exam in 4 weeks and is driving me mad with frustration any help greatly received. Thanks in advance :'(


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll play Devil's advocate here and ask the question; Are you possibly over training Scooby in preperation for his test?

Drop the retrieving execises for a few days, maybe a week and see if his desire returns. He may be a little dull at this point, and the "game" is becoming less fun. He's blinking at the fetch, and you definitely don't want him to start blinking at birds, so it may be better to back down on the retrieve before it becomes an issue in other areas.
You definitely don't have the time to Force Train him to retrieve between now and the test, so backing off, or introducing a new dummy, may get him back on track.

When I get frustrated with my dogs, it's a clear signal to me that I am missing something and need to back myself down and rethink my approach. It's an odds on bet that I am getting ready to make a mistake which will cost me down the line when I have to reapproach an issue. If you find yourself getting frustrated, find something to end the session on a positve note with and quit for the time being.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Gunnr we left the dummy alone until today and he DID retrieve it, we only tried him a couple of times to make sure we finished on a high
Thanks


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Excellent! 

Sometimes we forget that the dogs can get tired of training too, and get "flat".
Good luck with the test, and try not to change anything in Scooby's routine close to the test date. It will confuse him and may have an effect on his confidence. He will also pick up any anxiety you are experiencing which can also have an effect on his performance, so make that day as normal as any other day for him.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks for the advice Gunnr really appreciate it


----------

